# Need new digital camera:



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

We I seem to have left my sony DSC F717 5 megapixel cam in the truck for a week since i went to the ranch last weekend and its messed up im guessing to the heat in the truck, since i dont drive the truck during the week. Its not giving me an image, just all black so i may need to buy a new camera. Im looking at the best high quality picture camera thats digital for around 1000. Id like something that has better long range potential for pic's since i do alot of hunting pics so id like a good range of zoom with more megapixels the better. Looking to upgrade. What are you all alls recommendations?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Heat Problems*

*I know that heat in a car can affect laptop screens...not sure about cameras. Mine have gotten warm a number of times with no problems. Heat can do strange things with batteries also...is yours ok?*

*Good luck*


----------



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

battery doesnt charge anymore...so i switched it out with a new one and when i look thru display its all black even when i look thru the viewer on the camera and not use the display screen its all black...i tried all the differernt setting and its all the same...no pictures just all black. I turn on the camera and try to take a pic and it comes out all black. I guess its done.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

did you take the lens cover off...
lol. jk


----------



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

yes


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> did you take the lens cover off...
> lol. jk


Too funny...sounds like something I might do.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Next Silly Question*

*Did you turn it ON?*

*Being serious now.....is your battery charger working properly? A light on showing that it is charging?*

*Do you get "beeps" when you turn camera and push any buttons?*


----------



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

after taking a few thousand pictures with this camera, i think id know how to turn it on....now to turn away from the stupid questions, can you guys please tell me what you all are using and which camera would be a good fit for my applications. I like to take hunting pics. I was hoping to find something around 1000 dollars then get me a great zoom lens. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here's a start...*



Cool Arrow said:


> after taking a few thousand pictures with this camera, i think id know how to turn it on....now to turn away from the stupid questions, can you guys please tell me what you all are using and which camera would be a good fit for my applications. I like to take hunting pics. I was hoping to find something around 1000 dollars then get me a great zoom lens. Any ideas or suggestions?


Be "Cool" Arrow,

A lot of people get these "toys" and never learn how to use them. I don't know how many times I've been insulted by being asked "stupid" things when diagnosing computers, but it's part of the process. No doubt these guys were having some fun - better get used to it, we encourage it here. 

In regard to you post and based on you budget here's a few ideas...

*Samsung Pro 815 SE $800*



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=406955&is=REG&addedTroughType=categoryNavigation



*Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ30 $560*



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=395457&is=REG&addedTroughType=categoryNavigation

I have never touched either one of these and am basing the referral strictly on the stats. I would personally recommend spending the $1,000 on a Canon 20D SLR, but you will have another $700 minimum for a telephoto lens that still won't give you the zoom the Samsung will. The SLR lenses generally will provide better image quality. "Great" and "zoom" may be a contradiction in terms as fixed focal length (prime) lenses usually provide superior results. If by zoom you where referring to telephoto a "great" lens can run anywhere from $1,000 to $8,000. As far as what most people shoot with here it is extremely varied, but I think the camera of choice would be the Canon 20D followed by the Rebel XT. Whatever you do be sure to try it before you buy it.

Hope this gets you started - guess I shouldn't ask if the memory card was in it? :cheers:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Was Not Poking Fun*

*My "silly" question was in reference to the lens cap remark. If you read on....I did ask serious questions.*


----------



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

UPDATE: seems the sony dsc f717 is having a ccd problem that sony is gonna fix free! just hope thats the problem! anyway, for long range photo op's on deer, etc, what is the best telephoto lens for this camera. I need something that will take great shots at 100-200-300 yards and bring them up close. any ideas? what do you all use? thanks!!!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I think you're outta luck...*



Cool Arrow said:


> UPDATE: seems the sony dsc f717 is having a ccd problem that sony is gonna fix free! just hope thats the problem! anyway, for long range photo op's on deer, etc, what is the best telephoto lens for this camera. I need something that will take great shots at 100-200-300 yards and bring them up close. any ideas? what do you all use? thanks!!!


I don't think your camera has an interchangeable lens based on what I've read. Sony may be introducing a digital SLR as early as this summer, but don't bet on it.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

you can buy a tcon on the 717. And it just so happens I have one for sale that used to go on my 707. I have the B-300. Google it, it is probably one of the best tcons ever made for p&s cameras. I loved it on my 707.. but you wont be able to get out to 300 yards. 100yards with degraded quality. 50 yards with awesome full frame quality.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Here are some shots with my 707+B-300

35 yards, full frame









50 yards, full frame









65 yards, full frame









here is a 250-300 yard shot, cropped in pretty tight


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutter -- you are not helping my plan to stop chasing big bucks!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Cutter -- you are not helping my plan to stop chasing big bucks!


Once you start chasing them, its hard to stop. In fact, the passion just accelerates! scope, camera, game camera, etc.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Cutter said:


> Once you start chasing them, its hard to stop. In fact, the passion just accelerates! scope, camera, game camera, etc.


It is a good idea not to add up what you spend either. Sometimes I find myself doing the mental calculations and I have to stop.

My problem is that I have some other interests that I want to pursue, and like everyone else the budget is limited!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Cutter...*

That second shot just rocks...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Cutter...*

That second shot just rocks...


----------



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

Cutter, you have pm. great shots!


----------



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

update: its been fixed...it was a chip problem that sony took care of free of charge.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Cool Arrow said:


> update: its been fixed...it was a chip problem that sony took care of free of charge.


Good deal! Being a KM owner I'm glad to hear good things about Sony's camera repair center.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Glad it's fixed Cool Arrow. Now you've got to test drive it and post up some photos.


----------

